#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Что значит этот иероглиф?

## Саня

Что значит этот иероглиф:

----------


## Ersh

Трудно сказать... Это Вы мышью срисовали?

----------


## Граакль

Этот иероглиф похож на кусок сетчатого забора, взрезанного взломщиками  :Smilie:

----------


## Саня

Да, Ersh, мышкой. Но мне кажется очень похоже. Это на амулете написано, а у меня, к сожалению, нечем переснять.

----------


## unsui

> Да, Ersh, мышкой. Но мне кажется очень похоже. Это на амулете написано, а у меня, к сожалению, нечем переснять.


Если на амулете, то могут всякую ерунду накалякать, лишь бы для несведующих людей было типа на иерглиф похоже. :Smilie:  
 А сколько татуировок сейчас колят... Иероги в зеркальном отражении ,т.е. шиворот- навыворот.. Просто кожу жалко, когда такое видишь :Smilie: 
 А на футболке женской я раз такую надпись увидел : 定食 :Smilie:  Тоже прикольно. Причем майка на вид вполне фабричная была..
 Что касаемо картинки, то первое, что мне в голову пришло : 酒　 :Smilie:  Больше ни на что не похоже.

----------


## pnkv

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,3886.0.html
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,3888.0.html

----------


## Ersh

Ну  не знаю, в "колодце" вертикальная откидная влево, китайцы такое не спутают.

----------


## Мошэ

ИМХО, этот "иероглиф" нарушает все правила каллиграфии  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Не бывает такого.
Может, стилизованный какой? Тогда его значение знает только тот, кто его нарисовал  :Smilie:

----------


## Саня

pnkv, это тот самый иероглиф!

Изготовитель украшения известная питерское ювелирное предприятие. 
На самой бирочке было написано "штрих".

----------

